# RADIO EWIGE WACHT



## Grongol (22. November 2010)

Hallo ich möchte euch hier mal ein gutes und kostenloses Online Radio vorstellen. Radio ewige Wacht. Viele auf dem WoW Server: ewige Wacht kennen uns schon. nun möchten wir auch andere Spieler erreichen.
Ihr findet uns unter www.radio-ewige-wacht.de


----------

